# Has anyone ever complimented you on your pen writing instrument?



## DownTownAndrew

I honestly can't see this happening.
Being surrounded by people who easily make 6 figure salaries, and who ink sales orders in the thousands or sign important life changing documents daily ... I dont see anyone admiring each person's writing device. But if you bust out the latest cellphone... all eyes on you for about a week or two if you are lucky. 

Final question, how do you feel when someone asks to borrow your expensive pen for " just a second." 
share some stories if you wish. I am curious about this sub culture.


----------



## NinthSphere

I have. I'm not running around with a six figure salary crew, though. My "expensive" pens are ~$20 Smith & Wesson M&P II & ~$100 Stainless Maxmadco. For an average person though, that's way more than they would spend on a pen. Both have recieved comments along the lines of "that's a really nice pen".

I don't mind if someone borrows the S&W M&P II. I bought it because it can take a beating & I've lent it out a few times.

The Maxmadco doesn't leave my sight or my posession when I carry it. On the occasion that someone has asked to borrow a pen or, in one case, started reaching for the Maxmadco in my shirt pocket, I present them with the S&W instead. Not that I couldn't replace it, it just feels like I would be handing over a limb or something.


----------



## Snoweagle

When I started using my MB 161 platinum Le Grand ballpoint, my colleagues were like "Wow!".

But I earn far from a 6 figure sum.


----------



## outatim3

I've gotten complimented on a parker stainless steel jotter. I work in a clinic and even on rotations at the hospital people found the jotter as a "nice" pen. I cant actually bring my nice pens to work tho because its not practical.


----------



## D N Ravenna

I receive compliments because it is a fountain pen. It does not seem to matter if its my Noodler's Ahab or Vanishing Point. Once a person figures out it is a fountain pen, they'll comment/compliment on it. 

Don't get me wrong, I average about a compliment every other month. But it does happen from time-to-time.

Dan


----------



## Nokie

I love pulling out a quality stainless steel-cased roller or fountain pen when everyone else is using a plastic Bic.

I get more compliments on how "professional" it looks, but little do they know that I just happen to be a pen nut as well as a watch fanatic, and like to work with good quality tools as opposed to something disposable.


----------



## jar

Just yesterday I took my sister to lunch at the local Asian restaurant and when I took out my pen to sign the charge slip the young man behind the counter said "Wow, a fountain pen." He said his dad had given him one some years earlier but that he lost it. I immediately handed him the pen to try and he wrote both cursive and print samples then handed it back. His comment was "I had forgotten how much better my handwriting is with a fountain pen" so I'll find one of my beginner pens to take to him next time.

Here is the one I was using yesterday and today.

















It's the Sheaffer Legacy Heritage Sterling silver GT that was introduced in 2003.


----------



## Therightadvisor

DownTownAndrew said:


> I honestly can't see this happening.
> Being surrounded by people who easily make 6 figure salaries, and who ink sales orders in the thousands or sign important life changing documents daily ... I dont see anyone admiring each person's writing device. But if you bust out the latest cellphone... all eyes on you for about a week or two if you are lucky.
> 
> Final question, how do you feel when someone asks to borrow your expensive pen for " just a second."
> share some stories if you wish. I am curious about this sub culture.


I suggest performing a humorous test on this subject. Buy the cheapest fake Montblanc pen you can find and carry it around for a week. You'll get 10x more compliments.

People are amused by bright and shiny things. Put a Patek Philippe and a Michael Kors watch next to each other (brand names removed) and most would think the Michael Kors watch was more expensive. That's also why people notice fountain pens more often than not, they're weird looking so they must be expensive.

I meet at least 6-8 new people a day that make 6-figures or more in terms of income. At least once a week, someone compliments my pen. However, my daily writers are all Montblancs.

This year, only one person of the 1000+ I've met has been knowledgable enough to note the type of Montblanc I was writing with.

What I'm saying is that most people can spot things that Look Expensive, but very few can spot things that actually ARE expensive.


----------



## jar

Therightadvisor said:


> This year, only one person of the 1000+ I've met has been knowledgable enough to note the type of Montblanc I was writing with.


I've noticed similar things when it comes to Montblancs. I have a small herd of MBs and while I haven't inked one up in a couple years, the last time I did I was told it was a fake. Since it was one of the MB sales folk and the pen had been made likely before his father was born I understood his ignorance. It was a great chance for a teaching moment and I handed it over for him to try. It's always fun when you see that sudden "Oh, I get it" expression.


----------



## collectingfool

I was at a Christmas Party for one of the collector clubs I belong to (not pens or watches). Someone asked to borrow a pen and I lent him what I was carrying, a Cartier Roadster Rollerball. The guy borrowing the pen could tell it was better than the average Bic and joked "Oooo, a Parker". The older gentleman sitting in front of me said "That's no Parker". The best part of this is the older gentleman started talking to me about pens and at the next club meeting brought me three MIB pens he had gotten from his neighbor's estate which we quickly made a deal for: Aurora Ipsilon De Luxe, Visconti Titanic and my favorite a Montegrappa Eleganza sterling silver w/ green accents. If I hadn't lent that guy my pen I would't have gotten the opportunity to buy those three. Plus, he's bringing me more to look at today! 

Always carry a decent pen when you're going someplace and don't be afraid to lend it as good things can come of it! However I would not carry a fountain pen around and lend it to someone, that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## jar

collectingfool said:


> IThe best part of this is the older gentleman started talking to me about pens and at the next club meeting brought me three MIB pens he had gotten from his neighbor's estate which we quickly made a deal for: Aurora Ipsilon De Luxe, Visconti Titanic and my favorite a Montegrappa Eleganza sterling silver w/ green accents. If I hadn't lent that guy my pen I would't have gotten the opportunity to buy those three. Plus, he's bringing me more to look at today!


Which model Eleganza was it, large or small, plain or Greek Key? These are a couple of mine.


----------



## collectingfool

jar said:


> Which model Eleganza was it, large or small, plain or Greek Key? These are a couple of mine.


Large, no Greek key pattern. Just a giant slab of silver with the dark marbled green accents.


----------



## jar

collectingfool said:


> Large, no Greek key pattern. Just a giant slab of silver with the dark marbled green accents.


Neat. So just like the one in that link. I put a picture of all three iterations, Eleganza, Privilege and Privilege Deco, on the site too.


----------



## Glasslike

I work retail sometimes and I get complimented quite often for my St DuPont pen inherited from my Grandfather who received it as a gift. Gold plated, with a lacquer clip; a bit thin for my taste but I love it to bits.


----------



## tony20009

People have complimented my pens, but just the fountain pens. I think mostly because they/one doesn't see them used all that often, so when one sees a nice one, one says something about it.

I haven't observed that folks' wealth has much to do with whether they'll say something. Rich and poor alike recognize and appreciate a nice pen. If their personality is one that inspires them to comment, they will; if it's not, they won't.

I happen to have nice pens, but that's about it. I have nothing to say to the compliments but "thank you." I'm not so "into" pens that I will encourage a brief conversation about them by doing more than expressing my thanks for their kind words.

All the best.


----------



## MvdH

Happened to me once, my boss complimented me on a free black with gold trimmed hotel Okura pen. It's something.


----------



## Mike Rivera

I have the usual assortment of nice fountain pans (MB, Parker, Pelikan, Namiki, Nakaya), but the only pen that was complimented was a TWSBI clear demonstrator that was loaded with blue ink. She commented how pretty it was "and you can see the ink".


----------



## Walesy

I own a variety of pens, nothing too expensive. Parker, Sheaffer Breilting pens and recently decided to buy a fountain pen which was a Lamy Logo. I have had lots of compliments recently on the Lamy, people just seem to notice it for some reason and do complement 'that look a nice pen'. My Breilting one gets attention also, sometimes too much if that makes sense, I got the impression someone was trying to 'obtain it' for themselves once.


----------



## jar

I was sketching out some webpage layouts while eating lunch at Chili's some time ago and using one of my Montegrappa Historias and the waitress said "Now that is red!"


----------



## Nokie

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jar

Nokie said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Montegrappa does great celluloids, particularly the reds.









A red Emblema









A red Symphony









A cinnamon Classica​


----------



## heb

Yes, once; almost 25 years ago. I was using a small, rather effeminate, Waterman roller ball. It has a blue marbleized finish with snap on/off cap. And yes, it was a women who made the comment. heb


----------



## CSG

I'm just recently *into* pens but when I was working as a financial adviser, part of the dress for success costume was a good pen. This was back in the 80's and I mostly wore Brooks Brothers suits, Alden and Bally shoes, wore a TT Datejust, and carried a gold Cross Century pen. However, in our office, Montblanc became a thing and were being bought as fancy signature pens for clients to momentarily borrow to sign documents. While I don't think too many bought fountain pen versions, a lot of rollerballs and ballpoints were bought. I bought some model Meisterstuck ballpoint which looked better than I recall the refills worked. I got rid of it when I retired (stupid, stupid, stupid!). I paid about $80 for it then (new) and sold it for about the same a few years later. Imagine my surprise when I saw just how expensive they'd become!

These days, I carry a Waterman Charleston rollerball to board meetings I go to but no one has ever noticed. Around here, everyone takes and uses the freebie advertising pens that so many businesses have (Sportsman's Warehouse, Suburban Propane, etc.). I attend a board meeting a Coopers Norman once a month and they have jars of Uni-ball Signo pens and that's what most seem to use. Good pens too.


----------



## Lothianjavert

Most just look confused about the fountain pens... and then will try to write with the nib upside down. I've only come across two coworkers that are familiar with fountain pens.


----------



## JonV6

No one has ever mentioned any pen I carry. However, I have had many people ask to borrow whatever I'm using at the time. I keep a supply of bix in my pen pot so, if anyone does ask, I can give them a pen instead. Saves my pens and also makes me seem like a 'nice guy'.


----------



## redisburning

Mostly just by people who do the fountain pen thing themselves.

I am the type that will hand over my toys to try, so I do get some after people write with them. 

Price doesn't really factor into it, though. I think the single best reaction I've ever gotten was my vac 51 with a battered sterling cap.


----------



## massimax

Many times, when using Porsche Design rollerball


----------



## MrCCartel

None of the people around me break the 6 figure income bracket though most are very close. and yes I get compliments all the time on my pens.


----------



## Doc_1

Not really, not even noticed in the office.


----------



## MrNurse

I do receive compliments but it's because my Townsend is very shiny due to being platinum-plated.



massimax said:


> Many times, when using Porsche Design rollerball
> View attachment 2524666


I'm probably the biggest Porsche fanatic on this forum. I just sold my Porsche Boxster S for a new Porsche GT4 that will arrive in April. I was thinking to buy one of their rollerballs as well!


----------



## BenE

People mention I'm using a old fashioned pen all the time. I carry a Lamy AL-Star at the office. I've had one lady ask if my pen was a Lamy.


----------



## Nickr71

I get compliments every once and a while. I'm a student so using nice pens, nice ink, and paying attention to penmanship really stands out compared to everyone else in my classes. One of my close friends is also very into penmanship and writing instruments and I've received numerous inquiries from her and she always notices when I get a new pen or ink. Her birthday is coming up so I've gotten her a montblanc 144 

As for people borrowing my pen for "just a second", I will let someone but I usually keep a close eye on them. Not even for the purposes of making sure they don't take it, but just because most of the people I go to school with have never seen a fountain pen before (and I have nothing else to lend them) so I often have to instruct them on how to use it. I've had people try to use it upside down. 

If someone wants to borrow a pen for a class period I usually have a pilot metropolitan with some noodlers black ink that I let them use. 

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slarnos

The pen of mine that gets the most compliments is the one I carry to lend out - a Waterman Phileas rollerball (with the more readily available, and in my opinion superior, Pilot G2 refill in place of the somewhat fiddly Waterman.) G2s aren't uncommon, but they are smooth to write with and when people get that smoothness out of a fancy-looking body people are inclined to pay you compliments for it.

Out of my fountain pens, the one that draws the most attention is my Lamy Safari. I suppose I can understand it, since the design draws the eye a bit more than a visually sedate pen would.


----------



## alfbacca

Sort of - I use a Franklin Christoph 03 in smoke at work and my coworkers have all said things like "oh, look how fancy" in different tones. My boss once picked it up and tried pulling the cap off but couldn't. Then she followed it with "how come they didn't make it as easy as a click pen"? However, they're always complimenting me on my sharp and clean writing.


----------



## jar

Just yesterday I was sitting in the restaurant outlining a pen review photo shoot when the waitress brought my lunch. She noticed the pen and said it was gorgeous and asked if she could see it. Of course I let her see it and even sit down and give it a try. She said her dad had used "that kind of pen" but would never let her touch them.

Bad Dad!

The pen was a Platinum Izumo Akatamenuri and she was fascinated by how the red color shown through under various light conditions. That led to discussing Urushi over several short stops between duty calls. Not often a three quarters of a century old fart gets to flirt with an under a quarter century old beauty over a millennium old Japanese art form.


----------



## BenE

jar said:


> Just yesterday I was sitting in the restaurant outlining a pen review photo shoot when the waitress brought my lunch. She noticed the pen and said it was gorgeous and asked if she could see it. Of course I let her see it and even sit down and give it a try. She said her dad had used "that kind of pen" but would never let her touch them.
> 
> Bad Dad!
> 
> The pen was a Platinum Izumo Akatamenuri and she was fascinated by how the red color shown through under various light conditions. That led to discussing Urushi over several short stops between duty calls. Not often a three quarters of a century old fart gets to flirt with an under a quarter century old beauty over a millennium old Japanese art form.


That is a beautiful pen!


----------



## mooncameras

No . Hoping someone will 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi

I recently complimented a friend on a pen he was using. It was an all steel Parker Jotter. After which I decided I needed to have a nice pen and this started my pen collection. 2 Parker IM ballpoint pens, steel Parker Jotter, Parker Vector fountain pen and a Parker IM fountain pen.


----------



## lkorso

I have(but rarely use), a Tibaldi set of Rollerball and Fountain pen, limited edition for the 100 years of my football team. They have gotten quite some compliments.


----------



## Fretless_llama

There are a lot of good stories, and thoughts here. One in particular about people commenting on things that look expensive rather than things that are expensive rings true.

I have received no compliments on my watch, a few glances, but I think it's because it's a big B&R BR01-96. My wife carries very nice ........, yet people seem to go nuts over Michael Kors and Coach... I just don't get it. Some times, I think people are uneasy complimenting someone on something nicer than they can afford. This may hold true about some of the pens on this forum. Most people wouldn't spend $5 on a pen, much less over 100 times that much. Perhaps they feel as though someone using such a pen is fishing for compliments, and they hold their praise out of spite. I think too much...

Pens, yes. A friend made me this pen from a piece of wood I chose. I get compliments on it no matter where I am. It is a striking pen, and it makes me smile every time I use it.


----------



## heymatthew

I use fountain pens a lot so I get lots of comments. Not so much "admiring" comments as inquisitive ones. Things like, "Whoa. Is that really old?" or "How do you get ink for that thing?" or "I think I've got my grandmother's old pen like that in a shoebox somewhere... Can you still get ink for those? Is it something I should use?" Stuff like that. I always like it. Especially when it's an older person and I see them get that little reminiscent look on their face. 

I typically have a fountain pen on me, but will also carry what I like to refer to as a "standard" pen. Something like a Maxmadco Bolt, Karas Kustoms Retrakt, Sunderland MK1, etc. with a rollerball or ballpoint refill. I'll hand someone one of those. If all I have is a fountain pen, I'll just say, "All I've got is a fountain pen, if you want to write with that." Most people are terrified of them and won't. A few times someone has taken me up on it and I just say, "Unscrew the cap, don't pull," and they take it from there. It ain't rocket surgery so most people are fine figuring out how to use a fountain pen. Those uncomfortable with it just pass and get a pen somewhere else.

All that being said, I'm kinda known at work as "The guy with the pens" and people just don't ask because they know my stuff is fancy. LOL!


----------



## ElHeat

I just started buying nicer pens recently, but I've been writing with fountain pens for years, albeit the Pilot Varsity variety. I got my wife hooked on them and I use them for everything because I didn't want to be bothered with refilling ink. 

I will say that people definitely notice those...someone asks to borrow a pen and it turns out to be a fountain pen, it always gets a compliment. 

We'll see if the same holds true for some of my nicer recent acquisitions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Fountain Pen user here. Generally people notice and when I was in business school my professor literally stopped my economics class and asked about my pen.

That was surprising to say the least. I try and keep a low profile but I like variety and getting into Urushi pens it's bound to attract attention now.

On the other hand when people do ask about it they generally ask me if they can write with it! I politely say.... no.


----------



## kae0z

I received compliments on my 149 MB, but from a team member who likes fine things in general and we're working for a eComm start up in the luxury market, so nothing surprising. If people ask about borrowing it I'll tell them they can look, but anyone else writing with it can ruin the tip (which is true)... I'm quite blunt, but better than having it ruined...


----------



## Fretless_llama

Someone called my Franklin-Christoph Model 02 "that crazy thing"... 

I think it's a compliment?


----------



## RichG

In my industry the "I have arrived starter pack" consists of a Steel Submariner and a Meisterstuck Classique, although most have no idea what the actual names of either one are. Aside from acknowledging that the brand logos are a status symbol, I can't see any of my peers giving a compliment to a timepiece or a writing instrument for their quality or build.


----------



## cchiu

Currently a college student, but when I was in high school I would always get attention for my Pelikan M215. Unfortunately the conversations usually went something along the lines of, "Is that a _calligraphy _pen?" or "Why would you ever pay that much for a pen?" It's always a bit tough because it seems as if fountain pens have become status symbols nowadays, at least in the eyes of people who don't use them, so it gets tiring explaining why they're great. But occasionally I'll run into a fellow enthusiast.


----------



## jar

Had two compliments about my pen today, a Nakaya Portable Writer in Akatamenuri. The first was when I was endorsing a couple checks for deposit. The teller said it was pretty and asked what kind it was. I gave a short lecture on how to use a fountain pen and let him try it. Even though it is a rather narrow Japanese cursive italic medium he had no troubles with it and was amazed how it made his hand writing look. Later sitting out front writing a neighbor stopped by to set a spell and asked about the pen. Seems she has some Japanese lacquer ware so was familiar with urushi.


----------



## Kirk B

I work in an industrial environment, so most folks around me are not making six figures and are using the company supplied Bic stick pens. In this kind of environment any kind of pen that is different is going to get noticed, so yes I get compliments on my fountain pens. The funny thing though is that unless it's a Mont Blanc nobody knows the quality or cost of a fountain pen. So I am more likely to get complimented on a bright yellow $10 Noodlers Ahab than I am on a $400 Pelikan M800. The best reaction though was when I used a pen that combined flash and prestige - I was at my daughter's high school and whipped out a Pelikan M1050 to sign something. People just about fell over and gushed over that pen because it's quite big and quite blingy.

No... I never let anyone use my fountain pens. Bic Stick users will tend to press on one too hard, so I am not real trusting. I usually carry a fancy stainless steel ball point with me and offer that to folks that want to borrow a pen.


----------



## jar

Kirk B said:


> I work in an industrial environment, so most folks around me are not making six figures and are using the company supplied Bic stick pens. In this kind of environment any kind of pen that is different is going to get noticed, so yes I get compliments on my fountain pens. The funny thing though is that unless it's a Mont Blanc nobody knows the quality or cost of a fountain pen. So I am more likely to get complimented on a bright yellow $10 Noodlers Ahab than I am on a $400 Pelikan M800. The best reaction though was when I used a pen that combined flash and prestige - I was at my daughter's high school and whipped out a Pelikan M1050 to sign something. People just about fell over and gushed over that pen because it's quite big and quite blingy.
> 
> No... I never let anyone use my fountain pens. Bic Stick users will tend to press on one too hard, so I am not real trusting. I usually carry a fancy stainless steel ball point with me and offer that to folks that want to borrow a pen.


While I have no problems letting someone try my 1050 I have had a problem with the body working loose from the cap on occasion. Have you had any problems with that?


----------



## Kirk B

I have not had that problem, but due to the size and cost of that pen it does not get into my rotation as much as it should.



jar said:


> While I have no problems letting someone try my 1050 I have had a problem with the body working loose from the cap on occasion. Have you had any problems with that?


----------



## hector67

Just today at a meeting with my company's investment bankers. I was making notes and the senior officer was glancing at my pen. He was taking notes with a Cartier Roadster Fountain Pen. As soon as the meeting ended, he turned to me and asked me to borrow my pen. I handed it to him. He looked at it, uncapped it, wrote a couple of lines and said "Thanks, this is the first one I have ever seen in the flesh. I didn't imagine someone would just have one and still used it". We talked about our small collections and I promised I would take my Leonardo for the next meeting.


----------



## chrisleger1

I have had more people notice my pens than my watches, but that isn't saying much since 99.99% of the time no one seems to notice either.


----------



## dcamnc

I carry one of my many fountain pens daily at work, and at least several strangers a day have to borrow it (they have to sign to receive items). Never once, in ten years, has anyone said anything about my pens. Most tend to flip it upside down and write I've noticed. I do get compliments or questions on my watches and pocket knives sometimes.


----------



## horrij1

My company use to give out a Parker rollerball (with an "inventor" insert) for your first patent award, matching pencil for your 5th, and a fountain pen for your 10th. I got my 10th the year they stopped the program. While the program was active people in my company definitely took notice of what people wrote with. That of course was prior to the proliferation of the smartphone!!


----------



## Drubbing

Other people don't tend to notice other people's hobbies when it comes to watches or pens. I don't/didn't. I barely noticed our CEO wore a TAG dress watch until a fitness tracker got me wearing a proper watch again and I started noticing....

The simple practicality of not having to charge something up, or press something, to tell me the time was a nice...and simple. I like simple. 

I did accumulate a few pens a few years back, but again only out of an (irrational in this case) practicality for a 'good one'. Found nothing better for a fountain pen than the classic Parker 51. Bought a 1948 one for not a lot and got my Dad a 1944 (I think). I tried to get a '42 his birth year, but with the war on, these were in very short supply, so entered the collectors realm, and prices. I got it back when he died. I didn't pay more than $60-70 for these and they are nicer and just as reliable as a new Pelikan I got. Neither are office jewelry/status symbols either, which so many pens (fountain and otherwise) have become.

So long answer is no. No one has ever mentioned my pen or watch. Because I honestly think barely anyone notices these things.


----------



## Goober

On my Montegrappa Miya Argento


----------



## jar

People commenting about my fountain pens seems to be far more common than even a year ago. General awareness may be increasing.


----------



## senorgreg

Yes! In 2006 my wife purchased me a MontBlanc Starwalker as a gift for an achievement at work. To this day 10 years later, I continue to get compliments on it..and I still use it daily. Not only the best pen I've ever own, but a real looker! You just can't go wrong with a nice pen. A good one will last a LONG time, and will get you much satisfaction.


----------



## Seele

The other day I was at the local Renault dealer to get some information, and took out my Kim Small to take some notes. The salesman's eyes lit up as he never saw anything like that, and I offered him to try it. He said he was looking into getting a Montblanc but has immediately given up on the idea.


----------



## ptman2000

Normally I use a Fellhoelter Ti Bolt pen during work. 

i will typicllay get get two or three people commenting in it since it is a unique design.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

I've received quite of bit of attention when I use my Kaweco Brass sport.


----------



## vercimber

My Pelikan M215 has elicited more compliments than any watch I've worn. In fact, just about anyone who's seen me use it looks at it curiously and inquires about it. I also use a dark-brown Waterman ink, so that adds to the "mystique," I guess.


----------



## jar

Picked up a bottle of 80 proof Wild Turkey, some vodka and a bottle of B&B yesterday and both the folk in the liquor store commented on my pen and wanted to look closely at it. Yesterday it was the Danitrio Megatame.


----------



## fiddletildeath

Yes but I have stopped bringing them out of the house for fear of losing them! Too many times lost and found!


----------



## CADirk

Yes, I've had several compliments on my Lamy Pico that has been in my back-pocket for the last 10+ years.
The black coating has worn off in several places and the brass is clearly visible. Somehow it amuses people when they see a big guy with a lipstic format ballpoint that doesn't tear holes in pockets and after some time it makes sense.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack

I get comments on using a fountain pen frequently, but then again... I don't work in an office and my work field is somewhat rough and tumble.
It doesn't matter if it's the cheapest of Lamy Safari or the Chinese Jinhao 159 I bought for under 6$ off amazon, up to my vintage pens and modern Mont Blancs, Pelikans and Bexleys, any exposed nib gets a comment. Generally those comments are even nice.

I've started keeping a small stock of the Jinhao 159 around as my wife keeps stealing them and I have given several away to coworkers with partial bottles of ink to get them started into fountain pen usage. The 159 is about MB149 sized and it's got very obvious visual cues, but it weighs a dang ton... nib is honestly pretty decent though. I consider it a pen I can lose and not worry about.


----------



## gangrel

Thursday, actually. Was signing in with the diabetes support group I like to visit. I'd brought this one:










Platinum Century Bourgogne.

The educator was going "oh, you have one of those fancy pens!" Well...yeah. It does look nice...rich translucent red. Not fancy-fancy like an Arte Italiano...I was able to pick it up at a pretty reasonable price. But my definition of 'fancy' would be rather different from his.  It's all good.


----------



## Walesy

I use a Lamy Logo EF fountain pen for my engineering note books etc. when surveying a site and taking notes during walk rounds etc. I was on site 2 weeks ago and I was leaning on the boiler taking notes on the up and coming job, the design engineer noticed the Lamy and complimented on it, 'nice pen, don't see Fountain pens getting used much these days, nice to see!' It has been noticed a few times, I would say that the pen itself doesn't get complimented on its own, more the fact its a fountain pen.


----------



## senorgreg

Yes, I just commented on this in another MontBlan related thread. I get comments frequently on my MB Starwalker. It was purchased 10+ years ago, but people still comment on it today. When they do ask to borrow it to write something, they always state how smooth it writes, and how sharp it looks. I literally have been using it daily for 10 years, and it has help up amazingly. Starwalker!


----------



## MDT IT

Oh Yes..:think: :-d


----------



## greenadam29

I get compliments all the time on my prometheus alpha. Its built solid with smooth threads. Uses mont blanc refils and writes very smoothly. Has a nickel plating for shine so its a looker as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadHahn

I was at the border crossing between Namibia and Botswana filling out forms and the clerk couldn't find his pen so I offered him my Parker Jotter. He used it and commented on what a nice pen it was. I was already assured of being able to cross the border so I thanked him, grabbed the pen and put it back in my pocket.

Chad


----------



## Mushamir

Yes! For my Parker Sonnet Fountain pen with stainless steel body and gold nib...but mostly on my all stainless steel body Pentel ball pen which costs only USD8 (yes that's right,$8)! This is the one that I carry around the most and the one that MOST people has said WOW, and even wanted to take it from me (jokingly). Its only after I tell them the cost or as one of them opened up to see the cartridge that they figured out it was a Pentel! But it looks like it costs many times more than that!


----------



## Gary Drainville

Absolutely, especially when I use my Montblanc 149.


----------



## yellowtrace

Most people don't notice my pens. Probably because they are usually black in colour (or dark) or inconspicuous (lamy 2000 or parker 51). In fact, I tend to go for the hidden nib pens in public because of the convenience of snap caps.

My wife on the other hand (who started the habit thanks to my gift) get noticed all the time. M400 white tortoise, M600 red ruby, an urushi fountain pen, Visconti Van Gogh in bright gren.

She is also known as the woman who types fast because I got her a mechanical keyboard a few years back (brown switch, but still louder than most rubber domes)

Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## jar

Lately I seem to get comments whenever I use one of my pens in public.


----------



## hasto092

Happens a lot to me in my work place. I like to use a good pen, so I'll fork out the cash instead of using plastic $1 rubbish. As a result my work chums always notice and comment on my pen. Lately I've taken to using fountain pens and this is definitely an eye catcher in my particular work environment. If you knew you'd laugh...and appreciate what I mean 

Cheers

Gav


----------



## jar

hasto092 said:


> Happens a lot to me in my work place. I like to use a good pen, so I'll fork out the cash instead of using plastic $1 rubbish. As a result my work chums always notice and comment on my pen. Lately I've taken to using fountain pens and this is definitely an eye catcher in my particular work environment. If you knew you'd laugh...and appreciate what I mean
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gav


I hope all are okay.

One of my favorite bladesmiths is from Townsville.


----------



## the pearl

when someone uses one of mine they have absolutely commented cause they notice the difference -


----------



## heymatthew

I get tons of comments on my Conid Minimalistica Demonstrator. Mostly because the ink sloshes around in there and people notice it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lunar Watch Club

I have a MontBlanc and a golden Cross pens that I got as gifts but rarely take out. Looking at them without knowing what they are is not really impressive and I rarely run into "Pen" collectors/enthusiasts that would notice.


----------



## tar6

I only get compliments on the kind of pen i use when I'm about to sign a check, can't figure why.


----------



## Baric

tar6 said:


> I only get compliments on the kind of pen i use when I'm about to sign a check, can't figure why.


Interesting, that has been my experience as well. Last time it was a Pelikan M600 Ruby Red in a local jewelry store.


----------



## DenimCord

I do, usually people will compliment on my writing first as i write cursive and they will then comment nice pen. When someone ask to borrow my fountain pen just a sec I usually will dig out my other ballpoint pen that i carry in my jeans, no one had asked me why dont i borrow the fountain pen, i guess they know why


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

Note: Guys, this thread needs pics!


----------



## heymatthew

This Aurora Optima gets a lot of attention. People seem to like the contrast of the red finials against the clear body/cap and co-workers are curious about the "insides" of the pen, which they ask about a lot when I use it... 

I'd agree that it's a pretty stunning pen to look at, although it has taken some time to grow on me.


----------



## huntflyer

I regularly get compliments on my Waterford roller-ball pen. It's great to write with. Significant weight and barrel radius make it feel very substantial in hand.


----------



## mooncameras

I had a black skilcraft pen and H&R block tax lady asked me were I got it.

Like this one









Guardian of the Porta Stellaria is time


----------



## Aquaphobia

Regarding my Jumbo sized ebonite semi-custom Gama Supreme I received multiple comments that I found a beautiful pen that fits me. Some people almost cannot believe pens come that big, but I obviously prefer a non-standard form factor.










My semi-custom ASA Maya brushed black ebonite 'pocket pen', which is normal seized, also receives its share of attention.


----------



## vistar

In school i'd get comments on my Rotring mechanical pencil or ballpoint pen. I don't carry a pen around anymore at work because we almost never need them, but i have a fountain pen or two at home. my wife thinks they're nice, but also makes fun of me.


----------



## Hasaf

I am a teacher. As such, people do notice my pens. The pilot vanishing point is my normal pocket pen, along with a roto-ring pencil. They get plenty of comments.

The comments are positive. However, I do answer the students honestly when they ask how much the pens cost. Frankly, it staggers them that a pen can cost so much.


----------



## thatotherguy1

I've had exponentially more comments on my $25 Gama pens than I have with my Lamy 2000. I suppose the exposed #6 gold plated nib just draws more attention from the average person than elegant Bauhaus beauty. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JFranca

I made this pen for my niece. She's in law school and gets compliments on it all the time. Not sure whether she will be using it in court. I hope she does.

I made the blue one as a gift but liked it so much I kept it for myself. Doesn't matter where I am, when this pen comes out people always comment.


----------



## pro2zon

Not Once, i have them for me. I have experienced the same with most watches i own.


----------



## BBCDoc

I have had compliments on my Pilot Vanishing Point, MB Heritage 1912, MB Tribute Classic and my MB Platinum Facet BP. 

People in Singapore are usually fascinated by someone using FP, but bling also gets the attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERS347

My 9 yoa son complimented my gold/black Parker this morning, does that count?


----------



## m_okern

Heh. I get more comments when I pull out an Apple Pencil than I ever have for my fountain pens. Same with watches...Hamilton gets comments. Omega, NOMOS...nada. (shrugs) But I get pleasure from them.


----------



## Mason Delpino

I get more compliments on my handwriting than on any writing instrument I've ever had, honestly. The most "impressive" writing instrument I currently own is probably a Machine Era Bolt brass pen, coming in at $95. It is a very nice writing instrument, with a beautiful patina on it now. One of my favorites is my Pentel Sharp Kerry 0.7mm mechanical pencil. I also have a few space pens and such that I like to write with. Another cool pen I have is the EDC Ink pen, which lives on my keychain(I probably get the most compliments on it, because I always have it with me and people are fascinated by how you can't see where the cap is when it's screwed in all the way).


----------



## Vintovka

I don't know about compliments. I own or have owned several fairly nice pens over the years but no real attention grabbers.
In my experience, the number one conversation-starter, when it comes to writing devices, is the rather humble Blackwing 602 pencil. People who use pencils and take the time to learn about them can usually spot one from the other side of the library. I guess it's the black paint and flat eraser that does it. Well, that's how I spot them anyway.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things

All the time at work, I've worked with hundreds of people throughout the years being in HR. Whenever I pull out the brass Kaweco people smile, comment that it's fitting for me or mention I have a beautiful signature.


----------



## barutanseijin

Kids are always interested in my pens, which is a bit dangerous. The last adult to comment on pens was a bank teller who said "Cool pen" when i signed something with a Pilot Capless.


----------



## wkc604

Last time I brought a fountain pen to work someone dropped it nib first. Since then I've left them at home.


----------



## Watchology101

I've never been complimented on my montblanc by a random person. I have had friends notice it and comment that it looks nice and/or expensive, but usually I get more compliments on the fact that I carry mine in my phone case. I did once have a guy at a hotel recognize the brand when I pulled it out to sign a receipt, but I think generally speaking no one is going to compliment your pen unless they're into pens themselves.


----------



## schieper

My twsbi transparent with green-cold sparkled ink gets noticed quit often. Same as my kaweco green sport. Both are in the 20-50euro range. My gold tiped pelican 400 gets never noticed. I have gold colored ink in there. That gets noticed so my deduction of that is that if you want to get complimented, get something that is not advertised in a magazine. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Cmaster03

I usually have one or more Parker 51s with me when I am at work and have had numerous people notice and comment on them. Have also had a number of folks comment on my Fisher space pen/bullet pens as they are obviously not your standard generic plastic pen. Always fun to work in some teachable moments where you can educate somebody on what a nice pen looks like and how it performs.


----------



## barutanseijin

I've had a few people say "cool pen" or something upon seeing my fountain pen. Once was a bank teller after signing something with a Pilot Capless. Another time it was a co-worker who saw a Lamy Al-Star. (I try to leave my really nice pens safe at home.)


----------

